# Dog not had her first season



## baz2107 (Feb 23, 2009)

Our border collie Lola who is 16 months old is yet to have a season, we took her to the vets for her boosters last month and they said this isn't a problem, we don't intend to breed from her and as long as there's no health risks we'd rather she doesn't come into season, but I was just wondering if anyone else has had similar experiences or had any issues with a potentially barren bitch.

Lola was the runt of the litter and is still relatively thin for a collie, she is well behaved and very active, when she was a pup the farm (she comes from a working dog family) didn't even realise that she was around as she only appeared 2 weeks after the rest of the puppies as they believe the mother was hiding her and feeding her seperately in order to keep her alive, she was only 1.4kg when we got her at 8 weeks


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't be worried too much yet, some are just naturally late bloomers... as a breeder I'd be worried if mine hadn't had a season my 18 months, but if you aren't planning on breeding its not really a big deal. If she hasn't had a season by 2 years I would spay her, just to prevent anything, illnesses etc. It might be that she is having silent seasons rather that barren as such.


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

its also possible that you missed her first one, if she had a silent seasons first time around, I know my girls swell up when they are due in season, but their vulva hardly changed on their first one/two, it got bigger on subsequent seasons, if she wasnt bleeding a lot and she was very clean it could have been missed? but if your vet is not concerned neither would I she may just be a late bloomer, I know there are some breeds(think one or two) that only have one season every 12 months?

Mo


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think anything up to 18 months is perfectly normal though probably 7 to 12 months is more normal.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Some bitches have seasons later than others Button didn't have her first season until she was 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

baz2107 said:


> Our border collie Lola who is 16 months old is yet to have a season, we took her to the vets for her boosters last month and they said this isn't a problem, we don't intend to breed from her and as long as there's no health risks we'd rather she doesn't come into season, but I was just wondering if anyone else has had similar experiences or had any issues with a potentially barren bitch.
> 
> Lola was the runt of the litter and is still relatively thin for a collie, she is well behaved and very active, when she was a pup the farm (she comes from a working dog family) didn't even realise that she was around as she only appeared 2 weeks after the rest of the puppies as they believe the mother was hiding her and feeding her seperately in order to keep her alive, she was only 1.4kg when we got her at 8 weeks


Molly is having her first season now and she is 19 months i have been told that its maybe her 2nd and her first was a silent season. I wouldnt worry.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I hadn't heard of these silent seasons - are they so silent that male dogs don't realise?
My young girl is 7 months, so expecting things to start happening fairly soon....


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> I hadn't heard of these silent seasons - are they so silent that male dogs don't realise?
> My young girl is 7 months, so expecting things to start happening fairly soon....


lol! had heeard of so called 'secret seasons' but like you wonder if they are a secret to male dogs too! Have 3 bitches: katy (springer cross) came into season at 12 months on the day i brought her home from local rescue: Roxy(lab) followed 2 weeks later at 10 months and Scully, the smallest and slightest collie cross who i thought would come into season first hasn't had one yet- she's nearly 15 months. Due her vaccs in May so see what the vet has to say about it.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> I hadn't heard of these silent seasons - are they so silent that male dogs don't realise?
> My young girl is 7 months, so expecting things to start happening fairly soon....


Well ime not sure about the males because when she was about 7 months a dog that we walk with regular is the only intact dog we see and i thought she was coming into season because he was paying her a lot of "different" attention so put her on the lead, but then over the next few days we watched her but didnt come into season, so maybe she was, but now she is in season this time we saw him at a distance i put her on the lead and avoided him but he know and was going crazy, so she might have been in silent season but its not quite the same for the male as an obvious season.

Oh god sorry your good if you follow that.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

debtherat said:


> lol! had heeard of so called 'secret seasons' but like you wonder if they are a secret to male dogs too! Have 3 bitches: katy (springer cross) came into season at 12 months on the day i brought her home from local rescue: Roxy(lab) followed 2 weeks later at 10 months and Scully, the smallest and slightest collie cross who i thought would come into season first hasn't had one yet- she's nearly 15 months. Due her vaccs in May so see what the vet has to say about it.


Thats interesting because molly is having her first,(unless she did have a silent) and she is 19 months and she is a very slight, small framed springer. wonder if that has any relevance then?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Well ime not sure about the males because when she was about 7 months a dog that we walk with regular is the only intact dog we see and i thought she was coming into season because he was paying her a lot of "different" attention so put her on the lead, but then over the next few days we watched her but didnt come into season, so maybe she was, but now she is in season this time we saw him at a distance i put her on the lead and avoided him but he know and was going crazy, so she might have been in silent season but its not quite the same for the male as an obvious season.
> 
> Oh god sorry your good if you follow that.


A dog would most certainly know that the bitch was having a silent season. She would still give out the same scent as she would if she was having a normal season there would just be no signs such as swelling and discharge. They are also sometimes called dry seasons.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Freyja said:


> A dog would most certainly know that the bitch was having a silent season. She would still give out the same scent as she would if she was having a normal season there would just be no signs such as swelling and discharge. They are also sometimes called dry seasons.


Right, i can imagine that to be true, so maybe she hasnt had one till now then.


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

I dunno: I really thought Scully would be first as I was under the impression that larger framed dogs developed more slowly- so I was placing bets on my lab being the last to come into season - or that they would all come into season about the same time as they are all fairly close in age -I thought they might sort of synchronise like women sometimes do. But no season yet for Scully.. and somehow I doubt she's had a 'silent' one- thers' nothing silent about Scully lol


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Charli is 8 months and not had first season yet........she has started to mount her mum wasnt sure if it was a sign or her getting bold and domminateing her mum.............

Oh the joys of girls.......my Daughter turns 12 this year so im watching her like a hawlk too lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Charli is 8 months and not had first season yet........she has started to mount her mum wasnt sure if it was a sign or her getting bold and domminateing her mum.............
> 
> Oh the joys of girls.......my Daughter turns 12 this year so im watching her like a hawlk too lol


Give me boys any day, ive had 2 male springers, 1 now a male cocker, 2 sons, so that makes me sort of an expert in males i would say then we have molly and she has been superb from day 1 and then she has to do the grown up thing and come into season she has been a nightmare, at first she was fine kept herself really clean ive had no mess at all, but this stage she had been unbelievable she has drove charlie mad bless him, today ive threatened her with the doggie brothel. What a hussy she is.


----------

